# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Ứng dụng HOT HOT miễn phí cho mobile

## slight_wind01

Mình giới thiệu với các bạn địa chỉ web hay, download được rất nhiều ứng dụng hay, độc và miễn phí cho cả PC và mobile nhé: 
Mình xin giới thiệu ứng dụng HOT cho mobile nhé 

*1. Phần mềm hỗ trợ chụp ảnh xuyên quần áo.* 

GoContent - <a href="http://content.go.vn" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://content.go.vn
Phần mềm hổ trợ chụp ảnh xuyên quần áo
Điện thoại » Ứng dụng 
</a>

Phần mềm cực Hot, hỗ trợ tối ưu camera. Bạn có thể soi để biết người đối diện đang mặc gì với khoảng cách 2 mét 

*2. Phần mềm tạo những bóng ma, oan hồn và tiếng rú hù dọa đáng sợ.*

GoContent - <a href="http://content.go.vn" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://content.go.vn
Phần mềm tạo những bóng ma, oan hồn và tiếng rú hù dọa đáng sợ.
Điện thoại » Ứng dụng 
</a>
Là phần mềm giúp chung ta tạo nên những bóng ma y như thật, bạn nên thận trọng khi tải về và đặc biệt chú ý rằng bạn không bị yếu tim hay bị bệnh về tim mạch.

*3. Siêu bói –iphone*

GoContent - <a href="http://content.go.vn" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://content.go.vn
Siêu bói -iphone
Điện thoại » Ứng dụng 
</a>

- Xem Bói Tên, Bói Kiều, Con Số Làm Giầu, Bói Ai Cập 

- Xem Bói Ngày Sinh, Tính Cách, Điểm yếu của Chàng/nàng, Bí mật các chòm sao…. 
- Xem Tướng Mạo, Dáng Đi, Lông Mày, Ngón Tay…. 
- Giải mã giấc mơ, tình yêu, màu sắc, nhóm máu, nụ cười….
* 
4. Nokia DJ Mixer for 3rd Edition* 

GoContent - <a href="http://content.go.vn" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://content.go.vn
Nokia DJ Mixer for 3rd Edition
Điện thoại » Ứng dụng 
</a>

Thông số kỹ thuật: 
- Định dạng file: .rar 
- Sản phầm nảy tương thích với điện thoại Nokia E71 và tương đương. 
- Biến điện thoại của bạn thành thiết bị DJ khá chuyên nghiệp 
* 
5. Chống trộm cho mobile*

GoContent - <a href="http://content.go.vn" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://content.go.vn
Chống trộm cho mobile
Điện thoại » Ứng dụng 
</a>

Thông số kỹ thuật: 
- Định dạng file: .jar 
- Sản phầm nảy tương thích với điện thoại Nokia N81 và tương đương. 
- Chống trộm cho mobile là 1 phần mềm hữu hiệu giứp chống trộm điện thoại. 
Chức năng: khi có sự thay đổi sim phần mềm sẽ tự động thông tin từ sđt của người kia đến sđt của mình mặc định sẳn, không để lại dấu vết gì, icon pm sẽ biến mất nếu có sự thay đổi sim, tự động restore lại pm khi format máy mà còn gắn thẻ nhớ...Pm dùng cho s60v2

----------

